# point of attachment



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

http://home.earthlink.net/~drestinblack/generator.htm


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would check with the authority having jurisdiction but IMO it is compliant to run the conduit ontop of the ground if you can fasten it in place. I assume this lot is up a mountain?


----------



## RA0305 (Apr 4, 2017)

I would probably try to strap the conduit to the wall somehow. It was not a good decision on their part to place it there but that is exactly where they wanted it. Unfortunately they cannot shut it down so we are going to have to install another full service and then cut the other one to make the transfer.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bore in a conduit for the POCO and let them install a padmount transformer, them feed the new building. $12K.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have not met a POCO yet that will let you install a lateral or SE drop 450 feet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Somebody dropped the ball. If the building is already built with no regard to the permanent electrical service, it's on the owner, engineer, EC, GC, somebody. 

I wouldn't be going out of my way to save somebody some bucks. If he wants power, he pays and the poco is in the position to say do it my way.

Where were the drawings?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

RA0305 said:


> I would probably try to strap the conduit to the wall somehow.


Like a retaining wall?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Time to sub out to a horizontal boring crew.

Plan new Service, per Poco... will this require medium voltages ?

Prep site, bore horizontally...

Use your better judgment 

Cash in big pay day for you.

[ 4160 to 208Y120 dry type transformers are as common as Chicklets. ]

The above assumes that ground conditions are not prohibitive, of course, but you'd be amazed at what those machines can bore through.

( cf Fracking )


----------

